# Controlar un motor cc con un pic



## fco1306 (May 15, 2009)

Hola ,buenas noches:
Soy nuevo en el foro.Tengo pocos conocimientos de electrónica.Soy aficionado al modelismo ferroviario y estoy intentando hacer un controlador para mover los desvíos con un motor de corriente continua.
Quiero utilizar uno que es casi como los usados en los teléfonos móviles.Muy pequeño y gira a mucha velocidad.Funciona a 1.5v girando a gran velocidad.Para mover los desvíos me gustaría que los moviera despacio,imitanto la realidad.He estado buscando por internet para informaciónrmarme sobre el control de motores cc con pic.Para controlar el sentido de giro hay bastante información con puentes H con transistores o integrados,bastantes circuitos y muy bien explicados.Para control de velocidad la cosa cambia.Lo más sencillo es controlar por variación de voltaje ,pero esto lleva a una disminución del par motor y no quiero que suceda.Aunque el motor que tengo viene con una reducción muy grande no quiero perder fuerza no vaya ser que no sea capaz de mover lo que quiero.
Hay un circuito con un 555 y un potenciómetro para controlar la velocidad.No me vale ya que quiero hacer que con un pulsador gire en un sentido y al volver a pulsar gire en sentido contrario.Con un pic ésto es fácil de hacer.Además necesito accionar un relé biestable cuando el motor termina de girar.
Me falta saber el control de velocidad.He leido que es por PWM,pero no sé que hay que conectar al pic.Si el motor se puede conectar directamente,con un transistor,etc.No he encontrado ningún esquema que me ayude.
¿Me podéis decir cómo lo puedo hacer o dirigirme a alguna página en donde aparezca el control de velocidad y sentido de giro?
Muchas gracias


----------



## kuropatula (May 15, 2009)

El PWM es una señal que se le aplica a la entrada del motor, o del circuito que activa al motor para variarle la intensidad de la señal. Esto lo hace porque en un período le entrega menos o más energía. En sí es una onda cuadrada de frecuencia constate que se le cambia el tiempo en alto. Mientras más tiempo en alto, más energía recibe el circuito. Para usar el PWM en un circuito, lo tenés que poner a la entrada del semiconductor (transistor) con el que controles el motor. No puede ser en un relé. 
Si tenés un puente en H, vos lo activás con un 1 en la base de 2 transistores. Si en vez de este 1 ponés una señal PWM va  apasar lo mismo sólo que más lento.

Suerte!


----------



## elece13 (May 15, 2009)

Un circuito integrado para lo que deseas hacer es el L293b.
La señal PWM de tu pic puede ser enviada directamente a este integrado con el cuál controlas el motor.

Esto te puede ser útil:

http://www.terra.es/personal/fremiro/Archivos/L293b.pdf


----------



## fco1306 (May 16, 2009)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.Algo así me imaginaba que era.Lo que pasa es que en lo que había encontrado no ponía que se pudiera activar el l293 con señal pwm.
Probaré a ver que me sale.
Ayer estuve mirando el motorcito,probando con pilas a que voltaje podría funcionar.Pensé que a 4,5 (con una pila de petaca) iría a su velocidad máxima.Empecé con una de 1.5 y me llevé la sorpresa de que con ésta funcionaba de sobra.

¿podré conectar el motorcito con el l293 a esa tensión?
Un saludo


----------



## Chico3001 (May 16, 2009)

Este circuito te puede servir, solo que ten cuidado con los voltajes por que me parece que un motor de celular funciona con 3V maximo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/usando-pwm-mini-tutorial-271/


----------

